
Google wonder-wheel - niyazpk
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&tbs=ww%3A1&q=operating+systems&btnG=Search
======
tptacek
Didn't Altavista have this feature 10 years ago?

------
jrmxrf
you are so 2009

